# post a love song.



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

youtube video, lyrics, or just the title... whatever.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

One of the best songs ever. Trust me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Does this count 

I like.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

*sigh*​


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

One day this song will have a whole lota real feeling to it​


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Contrary to popular belief... This is not a love song.


----------



## stooge (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

=D


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

3 versions of the same song, the best one being the top one of course


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

this will always be one of my favorites. i'll marry any man who can sing this to me :love2 even though the lyrics have nothing to do with a girl.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Puke---Eminem


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I actually just realized I don't have a single love song in my iTunes library of over 1000 songs. I wonder why that is... :roll


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah...I'm gonna go and post some Howlin' Wolf in another thread so I feel a bit cooler.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll post _lady in red_ later.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Cute! (Anyone who subscribes to tSotD will have seen this in their inbox 7/20.)


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't like dj Sammy but I like this song.


----------



## Chri588 (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^Awesome 

You can never go wrong with this love song:


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I have always loved this song


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Also you just can't beat the classics:


----------



## SKB (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## SKB (Jul 16, 2010)

Genuine.


----------



## YouNeedHelp911 (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## YouNeedHelp911 (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## YouNeedHelp911 (Jul 18, 2010)

^^^
Love songs for that ***


----------



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*black/// wonderful life*





 voice of the eighties , then disapeared after this great song


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

This song makes me smile and laugh _every_ time I hear it. (Especially the very end.)

Also, props to Stilla for the Great Lake Swimmers post! Love him/them!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*cars*



sprinter said:


>


 what a band an a cool song to, the vocalist has the looks of a good looking guy or woman great song


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*waterloo sunset the KINKS*





 My all time fav band an song. I have every kinks album, an been to countless concerts. shook hands with ray davies. every british artist puts ray davies an the kinks as there biggest influence


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

Persian love song


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)




----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I love this song


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

If this doesn't get you in the mood, I don't know what will


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I know a great one, but can't really relate to it!

It's called 'More Than Words' by Extreme. Essentially they were this metal band that put out this love song that surprised absolutely everyone. I don't mind it, but as I said can't really relate too much :lol


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've gone overboard here but whatever, I was bored


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

Kinda soapy but I like it, don't judge me!


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm Gonna Crawl by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Love that English Rose song :b

The Cure- Lovesong
John Lennon- Love

Pretty obvious choices really


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

^cheesy I know, but for some reason I remember this song










^and my all time personal favorite


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

This is a lovely love song. One of my favorites!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

heyJude said:


> This is a lovely love song. One of my favorites!


:yes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*Judas priest angel*





 HOW DO YOU GET SO PERFECT AS A LOVE SONG FROM A METAL BAND :yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

uuuuurgh, that Eric Clapton song .... can't remember what its called. Goes: "beyooooo bo yo, beyoooo yo bo, beyooo bo, bo bo bo yo bo" 

10pts to who posts it


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

My definition of love songs might be a little screwed up. Most of these are about heartbreak. But they are some of my favourites.


























There are tonnes of notable mentions but its impossible to find videos on youtube.

Boots of Spanish Leather - Bob Dylan
Mama, You've been on my mind - Bob Dylan
Lay Lady Lady - Bob Dylan
One Too many Mornings - Bob Dylan
You Ain't Going Nowhere - Bob Dylan
Is it You - Blue Rodeo


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't Let My Down by The Beatles






The Rain Song by Led Zeppelin


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

This describes me & my wife so well it's scary.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

heyJude said:


> This is a lovely love song. One of my favorites!


Alot of people think this song is actually about religion.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nidhoggr said:


>


^I love that song.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

anonymid said:


>


Straight to the point.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

If I should die this very moment
I wouldn't fear
for I've never known completeness
like being here
wrapped in the warmth of you
loving every breath of you
still my heart this moment
oh it might burst

could we stay right here
till the end of time until the earth stops turning
wanna love you until the seas run dry
I've found the one I've waited for

all this time I've loved you
and never known your face
all this time I've missed you
and searched this human race
here is true peace
here my heart knows calm
safe in your soul
bathed in your sighs
wanna stay right here
till the end of time
till the earth stops turning
gonna love you until the seas run dry
I've found the one I've waited for

the one I've waited for

all I've known
all I've done
all I've felt was leading to this
all I've known
all I've done
all I've felt was leading to this

wanna stay right here
till the end of time till the earth stops turning
gonna love you till the seas run dry
I've found the one I've waited for

the one I've waited for
the one I've waited for

wanna stay right here
till the end of time 'till the earth stops turning
gonna love you till the seas run dry
I've found the one I've waited for

the one I've waited for
the one I've waited for​


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

this was a song my ex dedicated to me, it means alot even though we're just friends now and we put each other through hell - i still love that person

and others that make me smile


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Just like a star across my sky,
Just like an angel off the page,
You have appeared to my life,
Feel like I'll never be the same,
Just like a song in my heart,
Just like oil on my hands,
Oh, I do love you​
Still I wonder why it is,
I don't argue like this,
With anyone but you,
We do it all the time,
Blowing out my mind,​
You've got this look I can't describe,
You make me feel like I'm alive,
When everything else is a fade,
Without a doubt you're on my side,
Heaven has been away too long,
Can't find the words to write this song,
Oh...
Your love,​
Still I wonder why it is,
I don't argue like this,
With anyone but you,
We do it all the time,
Blowing out my mind,​
Now I have come to understand,
The way it is,
It's not a secret anymore,
'cause we've been through that before,
From tonight I know that you're the only one,
I've been confused and in the dark,
Now I understand,​
I wonder why it is,
I don't argue like this,
With anyone but you,
I wonder why it is,
I wont let my guard down,
For anyone but you
We do it all the time,
Blowing out my mind,​
Just like a star across my sky,
Just like an angel off the page,
You have appeared to my life,
Feel like I'll never be the same,
Just like a song in my heart,
Just like oil on my hands​


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I did not see
I did not hear
I did not feel while you were gone
My blood was cold, I was a stone
You were my own, while you were gone

Because you are my beating heart
You are the reason why I breathe
these are the things I realized
While you were gone

Something is wrong
inside my brain
and then my eyes start to complain
Time slows right down, my days drag on
Don't want to live, when you are gone

Because you are my beating heart
You are the reason why I breathe
these are the things I realized
While you were gone

_[Solo]_

I did not see
I did not hear
I did not feel while you were gone
My blood was cold, I was a stone
I was on my own, while you were gone

Because you are my beating heart
You are the reason why I breathe
these are the things I realized
While you were gone


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Michael Buble - Lost!! Dangit! how do I embed?





Can't believe it's over, I watched the whole thing fall
And I never saw the writing that was on the wall
If I'd only knew that days were slipping past
That the good things would never last, that you were crying

Mmm, summer turned to winter and the snow had turned to rain
And the rain turned into tears upon your face
I hardly recognize the girl you are today
And God, I hope it's not too late, mmm, it's not too late

'Cause you are not alone, I'm always there with you
And we'll get lost together till the light comes pouring through
'Cause when you feel like you're done and the darkness has won
Babe, you're not lost
When your world's crashing down and you can't bear the thought
I said, "Babe, you're not lost"

Life can show no mercy, it, it can tear your soul apart
It can make you feel like you've gone crazy but you're not
And things have seemed to change, there's one thing that's still the same
In my heart, you have remained and we can fly, fly, fly away

'Cause you are not alone and I am there with you
And we'll get lost together till the light comes pouring through
'Cause when you feel like you're done and the darkness has won
Babe, you're not lost
And the world's crashing down and you cannot bear the cross
I said, "Baby, you're not lost"

Mmm, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
I said, "Baby, you're not lost"
I said, "Baby, you're not lost"
Ooh, yeah, yeah
I said, "Baby, you're not lost"


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Puke---Eminem


:rofl






:cry






:heart :heart :heart


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Paul Weller - Time Passes

I saw you today, or at least I think it was
It's hard to say, we've all changed so much
Compelled to look, but I hid my face
It's hard to trace these feelings

Gone so soon, the time I spent with you
And like an old, old tune-keeps running through my head
I wanted to say, so many things
But my mouth went dry, and one word & I'd cry

Slender bride, your beauty shines from you
And forever more, I'll be on your side for sure
A light in your life, that always burns for you
As time passes.... so quickly

The final stage, we've both reached some way
As we board our trains to different stations
And the parts we play, and the things we say
Words on the way - to discovery


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I know quite a few love songs. I love this version of the Nat King Cole Classic. I use to sing this when I was little. 



 another love song I found moving since I heard it on the old 80's show Growing Pain's is Christopher Crosses Swept Away.


----------



## muse87 (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

^ :yes

No, anymouse! You delete too fast!


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh good, we're doing cynical love songs now? 

Or maybe this is more dysfunctional...


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

*Angel , who would think a metal band could make a ace love song*

qcHSWn9BBWc[[/MEDIA]


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Manhattans Let's Kiss And Say Goodbye


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Clax (May 24, 2009)




----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

To make up for the dysfunctional one I posted before...


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Chris de burgh - Lady in Red

Trooper


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Trooper said:


> Chris de burgh - Lady in Red
> 
> Trooper


Lol my uncle was his gardener. Not a very nice bloke apparently..


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I listen to unrequited love songs mostly, but here are some _pure_ love songs: (they are also adorable)





















Only Smashing Pumpkins, but they are a great band.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Old:






New(er):


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

RockIt said:


> Old:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stryper is awesome. I'm not a fan of christian music, but these guys are so good.


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Johnny Cash: The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trooper


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

This is a nice song, the video clip is ridiculously cheesy though.


----------



## djkghigh (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Your Song by Elton John


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

pointy said:


> This is a nice song, the video clip is ridiculously cheesy though.


 I absolutely love this song. Probably my favourite Dire Straits song.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)




----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

Apparently, there are various sorts of love. I really hope this is intended as a lark or the depiction of an extremely individualized psychotic breakdown, otherwise I'm kinda offended at the outrageous demonization of fellow "gender confused" types. Regardless, it is amusing in it's catchy creepiness.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)




----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

We all know the best love songs are those about the end of a love.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

and this


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

^ Off topic, but the range of songs Mike Patton has covered is astonishing.





















/End Mike Patton lovefest.

Anyway, here's a horribly depressing love song.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

An oldie but still such a powerful love song. It makes me cry every time.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

You ****ed me up you stupid ****ing *****
You ****ed me up you stupid ****ing *****
Again and again you ****ed my friend
Drives me ****ing round the bend

Lyrical genius. Duh! winning!


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

She sings this so beautifully i could cry, if i wasn't so fúcking macho.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Godless1 said:


>


 Oh, this song gets to me.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

To Be Alone With You - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## jockohomo (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

let my heart be your home
let my mind be your only world
never again will you be alone
you can live inside of me
and I can be your reality


----------



## liktheangel (Oct 23, 2010)

Sunny Day Real Estate "Rain Song"


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't care if he pee's on little girls. You know this man has been in love, and he can jus touch into that sh*t .. Idk how he does it.


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

My idea of what a love song is may be politically incorrect.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

God dammit y u post Cannibal Corpse?!

This song brings tears to my eyes!!!


----------

